# Names meaning "awaited"?



## Amygdala

Hi Ladies!

I was wondering if any of you knew of any names (male or female) that mean "long awaited" or "long wished for"? If anyone speaks any languages other than English, it would be nice if you could also just post a translation. Or any associations you can think of, like characters from fiction, film or music or anything else that springs to mind.

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## birdiex

Kayin - long-awaited child
Oneida - eagerly awaited
Asha - hope or wish

:thumbup:


----------



## Phantom

Bane is a boys name meaning "long-awaited child" in Hawaiian

Kayin is a girls' name meaning "long-awaited child" in African


----------



## Phantom

Maria means "wished for child" as well.

Evelyn comes from a name from Norman roots meaning "wished for".


----------



## Amygdala

Thank you for the inspiration! I'm beginning to think it could be difficult to find something to go with our very traditional chosen first names. Although Evelyn and Maria would both work. Kayin I think looks absolutely beautiful but just doesn't go. But definitely food for thought there. If anyone else can think of one, please keep them coming! :D


----------



## fairy_gem

Mia (Italian) - it is a variant of Maria, which means "wished for child". 

Mirium (modern Indian) - means "wished for child".

Mary - another meaning for Mary is "wished for child".

Aibhlinn/Aibhilin (Irish version of Evelyn) - pronounced ave-leen, means "wished-for" or "longed-for child."

Myra -it means "longed for".

Also....

Desiree (French) - pronounced Dez-a-ray, means "much desired". 



x


----------

